# Hey Suttle, potential detection dog you think?



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3hp5LGCJ-F4&feature=share


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for sharing


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I Wouldnt Wash Him Out Just Yet Based On What I'm Seeing Here In This VIdeo........I Do Still Think He Has Some Potential To Work.


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Quality dog !!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I Wouldnt Wash Him Out Just Yet Based On What I'm Seeing Here In This VIdeo.........


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

It,s just video but looks promising father Spike showing some good drives too.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

great pup !
if you're showing "detection potential" i suggest adding some vid of him using his nose in addition to his eyes


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

that was wonderful! loved his little screaming and determination to get that white pipe (?) and then he finally decided to take it and leave so no one could take it away again...fierce little beastie you have there, and i really like the name, too


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Not one of my pups but one of Jan Mokkink in Holland. Id take the pup tho.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Damn........little bastid is shit hot


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Awesome little critter. Like his attitude and spunk. Lets hope he doesn't stay this vocal tho cause people will trip over themselves to give a "learned" and well "educated" opinion on "Vocalisation" :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Alice,

Peeps are always tripping over themselves on here instead of reading Eberhard Trumler, Most and so on.

I liked this pup, Need I say more.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

where is Micheal Murphy? thought he would be all over this


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> where is Micheal Murphy? thought he would be all over this



Maybe his pup developed into what he hoped she would become and ate him for breakie one morning? :lol:


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

He hasn't posted in a couple of months. I wonder how the pup is doing?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

pups almost 6 months now, awesome female, 
smartest dog i have ever owned, high prey drive, nerves are solid (wouldnt say extremely hard nerves but she is only 6 months)
i think she just finished teething so will start on a soft sleeve very soon.
done some little obedience with her , she comes, sits and shakes lol
she can be very annoying tho, doesnt seem to have an off switch at all!


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> pups almost 6 months now, awesome female,
> smartest dog i have ever owned, high prey drive, nerves are solid (wouldnt say extremely hard nerves but she is only 6 months)
> i think she just finished teething so will start on a soft sleeve very soon.
> done some little obedience with her , she comes, sits and shakes lol
> she can be very annoying tho, doesnt seem to have an off switch at all!


Joined a club yet? 

Wish you all the best.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: " she comes, sits and shakes lol"

i'd substitute a down for the shakes ... much more useful command, imo, and they can never learn that one too early in life


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Joined a club yet?
> 
> Wish you all the best.


+1
For both. Joined a club? Best wishes if you have. Even more luck if you still haven't. 
D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

